# 10" alpine TYPE R specs?



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well back to the 350Z that is underway. He picked up a 10 dual 2 type R local for like 35 bucks.....brand new so snice he got such a great deal on the woofer we are going to use it in the truckwheel well area for bass.I am not a big alpine kind of person, not that I think they suck, I am just not educated on their woofers and speakers.....


~~~QUESTIONS~~~

--Will The Type R play well sealed? or would it sound better in a ported enclosure?
--SEALED what kind of space does it require to play its best?
--Anyone have any experience with this woofer?
--Is this completley the wrong woofer to go with even though it was a steal?



thanks carl


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

or if anyone knows where I could find this info that would also be helpful.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

you'd have to go through alpine's website and bla bla,
so here it is
http://www.sendspace.com/file/kg6yd6
http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/documents/OM_SWR-1042D.pdf
if it's an 05 model.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I believe ca had at least a million threads about the type R (and it's possible domination over every other sub  ) so you should have no trouble finding what you need....

Jeremy


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I had the SWR-1042D and I still have the prior version, the SWR-1021D. 

I tried the 1042 in 1CF sealed and 1.5CF (net) vented tuned to 34hz. It is a pretty good sealed box performer and certainly worth $35 new. If output is the goal, a vented enclosure is what you are looking for.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> I had the SWR-1042D and I still have the prior version, the SWR-1021D.
> 
> I tried the 1042 in 1CF sealed and 1.5CF (net) vented tuned to 34hz. It is a pretty good sealed box performer and certainly worth $35 new. If output is the goal, a vented enclosure is what you are looking for.


 We arte actually looking for that SQ sealed sound.....He wanted the rear area to be as OEM as possible so sealed me be it......I will be doing a tub in the wheel well area and just need to have an idea of spacing....would 1 cube be big enough or too big?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

If you are going to use the 1042, 1CF would be the enclosure size I would go with.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

1 cubic plus the woofer displacement or 1 cbic period ....I might have to go inverted to keep the floor levle so actually o cubic foot would work.....what is it again L x W x H divided 1.725?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

1CF net so the enclosure would be ~1.06. 

Or just make it 1CF and use a some polyfill.

It's internal volume in inches / 1728


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

nice...thx....I will start a install thread once I start the box, or only other problem is the PRS set the magnet width is catching the corner of the windows in the doors. We are going to see if we can have a small corner of window removed. The small coner is catching even with a 1/2" baffle. I cant go out any more due to the door panel.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Considering the windows in the door are tempered glass, I'd be a little weary about removing anything off of them. Tempered glass is very particular about nicks and breaks. Remember, if you're wrong, it will break into a billion pieces all over the place (of course, thats what safety-tempered glass does), and you'd have to buy him a window.

Can the magnet be shaved down a tad? Or, can the speaker sit in the baffle at an ever so-slight angle, clearing its back end against the glass?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

fourthmeal said:


> Considering the windows in the door are tempered glass, I'd be a little weary about removing anything off of them. Tempered glass is very particular about nicks and breaks. Remember, if you're wrong, it will break into a billion pieces all over the place (of course, thats what safety-tempered glass does), and you'd have to buy him a window.
> 
> Can the magnet be shaved down a tad? Or, can the speaker sit in the baffle at an ever so-slight angle, clearing its back end against the glass?


LOL...it was actually his idea on the glass, I was wanting to just avoid all of this and go with mids in the kicks....tweets in the sail. even baffle it out as much as possible....I sure would hate to grind on these pretty PRS mids they just look to damn sexy. I am going to get the car in a couple of day to do the glass tube I will then take a second look to see what can be done.....After really getting to look at the car I would love to put the woofer right behind the seat before you look through the little support beam towards the back but he wil will not give any on the idea of the woofer being in the whell well....I am sure I will have more questions and fourthmeal if you have any enclosure pics for the 350z send them my way or post them up so I can let him check them out to try to convince him to avoid the wheel well and keep his spare. thanks guys.


----------

